# Ranges to shoot Muzzleloader in Northern Wasatch Front?



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

I live in Roy and am looking for the closest range that will let me shoot my muzzleloader. I have heard there is one in Bountiful? Anyone know where it is? There also was a shooting range in Kaysville by the animal shelter that I shot at 15+ years ago but I'm not sure if its still around.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Try the Cherry Hill Range up on Hwy 89. A lot of muzzle loaders go up there. You can shoot from 15-100 yds. Cost is $5.00 for the day.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The one in Bountiful is a little tricky to find, but a great one to go to. I will probably be there on Saturday afternoon if you want to join me. IF not, you basically get up to the B in Bountiful, which is basically 4th N all the way E to ...
Look at a map where Skyline Dr meets up with Eagleridge Dr right at the edge of the Forest/green part on the map. Skyline Dr kind of continues to the northeast as a dirt road, have to be looking for it, the road does about 3/8 of a mile to the north and there you are. 
1350 Skyline Dr
Bountiful, UT 84010
(801) 298-0301


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I went to bountiful range last week and it is alot nicer than the provo one and they have a 200 yard target if your a marksman with the muzzy


----------



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

There is the range in Bountiful near the B. The cost is $5.00. It is a good setup, with benches etc. out to 100 yards and there is a 200 yard area but is more limited by the number of targets. It does tend to get busy this time of year. The other option is the one above Centerville. This is not widely known, as you must have a membership. It does not have the benches etc. as Bountiful. It's not as applicable to ML's but it does have the capability to 500 yards.

I am a member and I actually went to shoot this morning so I could shoot some distance shots. I felt very dialed in at 100, but I have a new Triumph that I am shooting Blackhorn 209. I virtually had no drop out to 150 yards from 100. My first shot was touching my 100 yard group. I did have some shots about 2.5 inches low but with a 1x scope I wont jump to any conclusions. At 200 yards I only dropped about 4 inches from 100 yards. Three shots were virtually at the same elevation but a little to one side or the other, but still within 3 or 4 inches. I didn't even want to try past 200.

If you need directions to Bountiful, I can explain or send a map. If you are interested in the Centerville range, I can take guests for $3. However time is somewhat limited!!!


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&saddr=I ... 3&t=h&z=14

here ya go


----------

